# Help! Need Quick Answer TPS Steel Wheels



## Timbo64 (Apr 3, 2015)

Just left the dealership a few moments ago.
I have a new 2015 Altima 2.5 we bought Saturday.
Dealer is replacing the the 16" steel wheels/hubcaps with OEM 16" gunmetal aluminum alloy wheels.
I was told that I would have to spending $800 on four new tire pressure sensors for the alloy wheels because the ones from the steel wheels would not fit or work on the alloy wheels.
WTH!!
I was told earlier that the tire pressure sensors for the 16" factory steel wheels were the same part as the one on the 16" factory alloys.

Will the sensors from the steel wheels fit the alloy wheels? 

Also, $800...are they smoking crack!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

From what I understand, if your new wheels are TPMS compatible, you should be able to move your OEM TPMS sensors to your new wheels. However, it's recommended, that you replace the TPMS sensor seals when transferring the sensors to the new wheels. In some cases if the TPMS sensors don't fit, they can be rotated 180 degrees. It's also possible that the stem lengths on the sensors may be too short due to the thickness of the alloy wheels. You should do a trial fit before going any further with the conversion.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

looks like the new body style has one TPS, reguardless if it has steel or alum wheels


----------



## Timbo64 (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks for the help, guys.
I tried to find the part number for the tire sensor for a 2015 Altima with stock steel wheels and compare that part number to a 2015 Altima with factory alloys but I had no luck with my Google search.
One Nissan person said it would work while another said it would not work.
On my Yamaha motorcycles, I just look at the parts fiche to compare part numbers. I had no such luck with trying that for a 2014 or 2015 Altima.

Could this be causing the confusion: If I'm correct, the base 2.5 TPMS only shows if a tire is low on air while the TPMS on the S, Sl, and SV models show what actual tire is low. 

The problem, I guess, is that I'm the only person the Nissan dealership has ever dealt with who bought a base 2.5 (I know the joke already...you have to be one cheap bastard to buy a base 2.5 in the first place) and then wanted to spend $$$$ replace the steel wheels with alloys. LOL!!


----------



## jasonkingsc (Mar 20, 2016)

I have a 2013 2.5s and I put a set of g37 wheels on it myself. The sensors in the used g37 rims I got did look slightly different than mine, but I personally swapped over the ones out of the factory steelies and they fit perfectly fine. 

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------

